# wood vs acrylic



## wackandstack123 (Nov 19, 2007)

I was just wondering which was the best material for a call. Wood seems a lot cheaper but is the quality just not as good. Is there a sound difference between the two calls?


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

there is a sound difference...wood is generally a softer and more mellow sound than acrylic


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Acrylic will be much louder than wood. I like the acrylic more than the wood calls for that very reason. You can call really loud, but you can also tone it down with acrylic. It's all personal preference if you ask me though....


----------



## hole in the wall (Aug 20, 2008)

Acrylic won't change due to weather conditions like wood. It generally keeps a more even tone and it will last you a virtual lifetime. Wood looks better IMO and doesn't flare birds while on your neck. I've never figured out why call manufacturers make their calls with flourescent green or pink...or put a bright shiney band on them. :roll: For that matter, I also don't know why a guy would spend $500 on the latest camo, then put 25 shiney bands on his lanyard. :eyeroll: Whoops! Got off on a little rant there. Buy what sounds best and fits your pocketbook.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very good point on the tone cahnge in the weather. I forgot to mention that. I don't however think that a band around your call or a few bands on your lanyard will make that big of a difference. If you are hidden enough for the birds to come in, the bands shouldn't affect them. Just my opinion though...


----------



## hole in the wall (Aug 20, 2008)

When we were out there last week during the bluebird, we saw someone shining a mirror at us from a slough 1/4 mile off the road. Put the Binos up and saw it was something off his chest, probably his lanyard. Saw another guys gun barrel from even further away later that day.


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

Wood just sounds better and generally doesn't stick for me. Ever. I still have an acrylic for calling at them when they are way out there, but really that is pointless. Birds don't work good from three miles away.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> I've never figured out why call manufacturers make their calls with flourescent green or pink...or put a bright shiney band on them.


 Why???? Competitive calling. Competitive callers want and use high quality calls that "look" good on stage. Winning calls are of course going to be in high demand by hunters, dispite the fact that competitive calling doesn't even resemble the calling required and used in field situations. Also if it "looks" expensive/good it should sound good. It's still about marketing. "Catching the fisherman instead of the fish"


----------



## wackandstack123 (Nov 19, 2007)

What is the best type of wood to use for a duck call


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

best type of wood in my opinion judging from my call turning experience cocobola is a nice wood turns good and sounds great its alot more of a oily wood so not as subspecitble to moisture and climate changes.


----------

